
Dear Apiary, let us pay you - mxpxrocks10
https://securitytrails.com/blog/dear-apiary-let-us-pay-you
======
q3k
Oh those foolish startups, trying to buy Enterprise Software online on their
own, and not by the clueless CTO going golfing with an Oracle sales rep.

------
DiabloD3
And this is why you don't do business with Oracle. They don't want your
business, you're too small to make a profit that matters to them.

~~~
wrs
And if you do make a profit that matters to them, you _really_ don't want to
do business with Oracle...

------
Sephr
How did the word Oracle not immediately scare the author away? They make a
large portion of their revenue through license compliance auditing.

Doing business with Oracle is dangerous.

------
ggg9990
Once you have a customer-impacting issue with Apiary, and Oracle is completely
unresponsive, you will realize that this was a beautiful gift of a warning
sign that you just threw in the trash.

~~~
GFischer
My worry is that Oracle decides to kill Apiary. I wouldn't use it because of
that.

I used to work for a company that used a product purchased by Sun and killed
off by Oracle.. a few years back they deleted all the docs (fortunately we had
local copies).

------
larrik
As soon as I saw it was an Oracle product, I knew only pain could be the
result.

------
mxpxrocks10
Some kind folks at Apiary have reached out and gotten this attention. It looks
like they got our account fixed.

~~~
tri101
why it didn't work earlier? were you talking with wrong apiary/oracle support
channels/using twitter handles?

~~~
computer22
We reached out several times to the livechat at oracle cloud and the apiary
support e-mail about 6 days ago.

------
doesnt_know
Why would you want to start a business relationship with a company that
required you to go through so much effort to buy their product?

------
thisisit
This is a recurring nightmare if you have bought Oracle Products. We are an
enterprise paying customer. If we open a ticket, the first thing they do is
ask for some logs which is fair. Then after sometime they will ask for more
unrelated logs. Then your metadata structure. Then your data..the list goes on
and on. Then you realize - 2 months have passed and they still don't have a
resolution.

------
maxxxxx
We have that situation quite a bit. We like the product, have the money, just
need a quote and way to pay and the answer is often "Not so fast. First you
have to watch a 60 minute demo by our sales rep, then we need to discuss your
needs". Just take the f...ing money!!!

~~~
anitil
If you don't have pricing on your website, I'm going to assume I can't afford
it.

.... Which, now I think about it is probably the point

------
jatsign
I used to use Mashape for an API service I provide, but they recently
transitioned (sold?) their marketplace to RapidAPI.

I've been happy with the move, as RapidAPI seems to be working hard to improve
the API-provider portal.

------
jasonlotito
These sorts of things happen far too often in my experience. Not just by big
enterprises, but by hot new startups and everyone in between.

And frankly, when I see something like this fail, it makes me seriously
question the quality of the product I'm buying.

------
tootie
Swagger is better anyway.

------
bg4
Also, please give a way to version the API specs and specify different
environments to hit with the said spec (mock, test, stage, etc.) when trying
the service.

